# Made a Fattie Piston



## adiochiro3 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks to inspiration from Cowgirl, I picked up the parts for a fatty piston at the hardware store today.  Items included: a 12" long piece of ABS 2" pipe (apparently, ABS is OK for food contact), a 12" long threaded 3/4" PVC nipple, a 3/4" slip cap, a 3/4" male pipe threaded plug, and a 1 1/4" to 3/4" bushing.



I threaded the nipple onto the bushing; this took a bit of effort as the threads were tight inside the bushing.  I ended up using a hair dryer to expand the plastic a bit in order to start the threads.  I threaded it about 3/4 into the bushing threads to leave room to thread the plug into the other side.  Then I screwed the plug into the other end of the bushing.



I cut the unnecessary portion of the plug off with a hack saw and sanded the plunger/piston surface smooth on my belt sander.



I then glued the cap onto the other end of the nipple to make compressing fatties easier on my hand.  I then cut the 2" ABS pipe to a 9" length.  Here is the finished product.  Total cost: $4.40.  Total time: 15 min. including pix.



I figured I would wrap the plunger end with a sandwich bag to make clean up easier -- may or may not be necessary.



I'll be making fatties later this week; I'll let y'all know how it works out.  Thanks for looking!  And thanks Cowgirl!

James


----------



## etcher1 (May 11, 2010)

Your going to like the fatty piston.  I made one out of a caulking gun. 
And always thanks to Cowgirl.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

It always goes to show you that necessity is the mother on invention. Now I haven't seen one like yours but if it works run with it my friend. Now this is fine and dandy we want the Fattie Now.


----------



## cowgirl (May 11, 2010)

James that looks great!  Nice job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Thanks!!

Thank you too Etcher....


----------



## thestealth (May 12, 2010)

I've been hiding out for the winter so maybe I missed it, but what does the fatty piston do exactly?

(I couldn't log on here this winter, people in nice climates smoking meat made me too jealous)


----------



## cowgirl (May 12, 2010)

lol Glad to have you back. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The piston just makes rolling a fatty a bit neater (for me at least). The fillings can be chilled before stuffing. I can use fillings I wouldn't normally use.

Here are a couple....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89427

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82930

They are not necessary...just fun. :)


----------



## treegje (May 12, 2010)

Excellent job


----------



## thestealth (May 12, 2010)

Ah, very nice.  It would make rolling a fatty a lot easier.  Great idea!


----------

